# If it exists



## Aleco

Sorry for making so many translation topics, but I have thoght about some sentences to translate and they come now 

*English: Show the way out if they way exists
Norwegian(b): Vis veien ut viss veien fins
Norwegian(n): Vis vegen ut om vegen fins
Swedish: Visa vägen ut om vägen fins
*


----------



## Chazzwozzer

Do you mean "if the way exists"? If it's something different, please let me know.

English: Show the way out if the way exists
Norwegian(b): Vis veien ut viss veien fins
Norwegian(n): Vis vegen ut om vegen fins
Swedish: Visa vägen ut om vägen fins
*Turkish: Eğer varsa, çıkış yolunu göster.
*


----------



## Lemminkäinen

English: Show the way out if the way exists
Norwegian(b): Vis veien ut viss veien fins
Norwegian(n): Vis vegen ut om vegen fins
Swedish: Visa vägen ut om vägen fins
Turkish: Eğer varsa, çıkış yolunu göster.

*Chazzwozzer*, that's what the Norwegian/Swedish means, so I think that's what's meant.  

*Aleco*, without knowing what you need it for, wouldn't "Show the way out if _it_ exists" be better? Repeating the noun makes it sound a bit clumsy, but that's just my opinion.

I'll refrain from making the bokmål entry *Vis veien ut hvis veien finnes*


----------



## Aleco

I know "the way" two times sounds a bit weird, it's just that I want it in the translations 

Vis veien ut viss veien fins is 100% correct  Try looking it up here if you don't believe me:

http://www.dokpro.uio.no/perl/ordbo...E5lsordboka&ordbok=bokmaal&alfabet=n&renset=j


----------



## Lemminkäinen

Oh it's not that I don't believe you, it's just that I write it the other way myself


----------



## ronanpoirier

English: Show the way out if the way exists
Norwegian(b): Vis veien ut viss veien fins
Norwegian(n): Vis vegen ut om vegen fins
*Portuguese: Mostra a saída se essa saída existir.*
Swedish: Visa vägen ut om vägen fins
Turkish: Eğer varsa, çıkış yolunu göster.


----------



## Etcetera

English: Show the way out if the way exists
Norwegian(b): Vis veien ut viss veien fins
Norwegian(n): Vis vegen ut om vegen fins
Portuguese: Mostra a saída se essa saída existir.
*Russian: Покажи(те) выход, если он есть.*
Swedish: Visa vägen ut om vägen fins
Turkish: Eğer varsa, çıkış yolunu göster.


----------



## Namakemono

English: Show the way out if the way exists
Norwegian(b): Vis veien ut viss veien fins
Norwegian(n): Vis vegen ut om vegen fins
Portuguese: Mostra a saída se essa saída existir.
Russian: Покажи(те) выход, если он есть.
*Spanish: Muestra la salida, si es que existe.*
Swedish: Visa vägen ut om vägen fins
Turkish: Eğer varsa, çıkış yolunu göster.


----------



## Hakro

English: Show the way out if the way exists
*Finnish: Näytä tie ulos jos tie on olemassa.*
Norwegian(b): Vis veien ut viss veien fins
Norwegian(n): Vis vegen ut om vegen fins
Portuguese: Mostra a saída se essa saída existir.
Russian: Покажи(те) выход, если он есть.
Spanish: Muestra la salida, si es que existe.
Swedish: Visa vägen ut om vägen fin*n*s
Turkish: Eğer varsa, çıkış yolunu göster.

A small correction to Swedish.


----------



## elroy

*Arabic: بيّن المخرج إذا كان المخرج موجودًا*
English: Show the way out if the way exists
Finnish: Näytä tie ulos jos tie on olemassa.
Norwegian(b): Vis veien ut viss veien fins
Norwegian(n): Vis vegen ut om vegen fins
Portuguese: Mostra a saída se essa saída existir.
Russian: Покажи(те) выход, если он есть.
Spanish: Muestra la salida, si es que existe.
Swedish: Visa vägen ut om vägen finns
Turkish: Eğer varsa, çıkış yolunu göster.


----------



## avalon2004

Arabic: بيّن المخرج إذا كان المخرج موجودًا
*Catalan: Ensenya la sortida si n'hi ha*
English: Show the way out if the way exists
 Finnish: Näytä tie ulos jos tie on olemassa.
*French: Montre/Montrez la sortie s'il y en a une
**Greek (Modern): Δείξε την έξοδο, αν όντως υπάρχει*
  Norwegian(b): Vis veien ut viss veien fins
 Norwegian(n): Vis vegen ut om vegen fins
 Portuguese: Mostra a saída se essa saída existir.
 Russian: Покажи(те) выход, если он есть.
 Spanish: Muestra la salida, si es que existe.
 Swedish: Visa vägen ut om vägen finns
 Turkish: Eğer varsa, çıkış yolunu göster.

NB. For the actual English version I would say "*show the way out if there is one*"


----------



## linguist786

Arabic: بيّن المخرج إذا كان المخرج موجودًا
*(Arabic transcription: bayyin al-makhraj idhaa kaana 'l-makhraja mawjuudan)*
Catalan: Ensenya la sortida si n'hi ha
English: Show the way out if the way exists
Finnish: Näytä tie ulos jos tie on olemassa.
French: Montre/Montrez la sortie s'il y en a une
Greek (Modern): Δείξε την έξοδο, αν όντως υπάρχει
Norwegian(b): Vis veien ut viss veien fins
Norwegian(n): Vis vegen ut om vegen fins
Portuguese: Mostra a saída se essa saída existir.
Russian: Покажи(те) выход, если он есть.
Spanish: Muestra la salida, si es que existe.
Swedish: Visa vägen ut om vägen finns
Turkish: Eğer varsa, çıkış yolunu göster.
*Urdu: اگر باهر جانے كا راستہ ہے تو بتادے*
*Hindi: अगर बाहिर जाने का रास्ता है तो बता दे*
*(Urd/Hin transcription: agar baahir jaane kaa raastaa hai to bataa de)*
*Gujarati: અગર બાર જવાનો રસ્તો હોઈ તો મને બતાવો*
*(Gujarati transcription: agar baar javaano rasto hoy to bataavo)*


----------



## elroy

linguist786 said:


> Arabic: بيّن المخرج إذا كان المخرج موجودًا
> *(Arabic transcription: bayyin al-makhraj(a) idhaa kaana 'l-makhraju mawjuudan)*


 Almost perfect, as usual.


----------



## Panpan

Arabic: بيّن المخرج إذا كان المخرج موجودًا
(Arabic transcription: bayyin al-makhraj idhaa kaana 'l-makhraja mawjuudan)
Catalan: Ensenya la sortida si n'hi ha
English: Show the way out if the way exists
Finnish: Näytä tie ulos jos tie on olemassa.
French: Montre/Montrez la sortie s'il y en a une
Greek (Modern): Δείξε την έξοδο, αν όντως υπάρχει
*Italian: Mostra l'uscita se un'uscita esiste*
Norwegian(b): Vis veien ut viss veien fins
Norwegian(n): Vis vegen ut om vegen fins
Portuguese: Mostra a saída se essa saída existir.
Russian: Покажи(те) выход, если он есть.
Spanish: Muestra la salida, si es que existe.
Swedish: Visa vägen ut om vägen finns
Turkish: Eğer varsa, çıkış yolunu göster.
Urdu: اگر باهر جانے كا راستہ ہے تو بتادے
Hindi: अगर बाहिर जाने का रास्ता है तो बता दे
(Urd/Hin transcription: agar baahir jaane kaa raastaa hai to bataa de)
Gujarati: અગર બાર જવાનો રસ્તો હોઈ તો મને બતાવો
(Gujarati transcription: agar baar javaano rasto hoy to bataavo)


----------



## linguist786

elroy said:


> Almost perfect, as usual.


Thanks! 

Isn't كان one of the words that makes the following word into منصوب?


----------



## elroy

linguist786 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Isn't كان one of the words that makes the following word into منصوب?


 We've discussed this before. 

كان makes its "subject" مرفوع and its "predicate" منصوب.  Usually the subject comes first, but the order can switch, and sometimes the subject is only understood (in which case the following word is the predicate, so it is منصوب).


----------



## linguist786

elroy said:


> We've discussed this before.
> 
> كان makes its "subject" مرفوع and its "predicate" منصوب. Usually the subject comes first, but the order can switch, and sometimes the subject is only understood (in which case the following word is the predicate, so it is منصوب).


Ah! It's coming back to me now. Thanks for the simple explanation!


----------



## Maja

Arabic: بيّن المخرج إذا كان المخرج موجودًا
(Arabic transcription: bayyin al-makhraj idhaa kaana 'l-makhraja mawjuudan)
Catalan: Ensenya la sortida si n'hi ha
English: Show the way out if the way exists
Finnish: Näytä tie ulos jos tie on olemassa.
French: Montre/Montrez la sortie s'il y en a une
Greek (Modern): Δείξε την έξοδο, αν όντως υπάρχει
Italian: Mostra l'uscita se un'uscita esiste
Norwegian(b): Vis veien ut viss veien fins
Norwegian(n): Vis vegen ut om vegen fins
Portuguese: Mostra a saída se essa saída existir.
Russian: Покажи(те) выход, если он есть.
* Serbian: Pokaži(te) mi izlaz, ако izlaza ima. (Покажи(те) ми излаз ако излаза има)*
Spanish: Muestra la salida, si es que existe.
Swedish: Visa vägen ut om vägen finns
Turkish: Eğer varsa, çıkış yolunu göster.
Urdu: اگر باهر جانے كا راستہ ہے تو بتادے
Hindi: अगर बाहिर जाने का रास्ता है तो बता दे
(Urd/Hin transcription: agar baahir jaane kaa raastaa hai to bataa de)
Gujarati: અગર બાર જવાનો રસ્તો હોઈ તો મને બતાવો
(Gujarati transcription: agar baar javaano rasto hoy to bataavo)


----------



## In Search Of

ال مجرخ
Is that 'the way' then? Do you know if it's a specific palestinian word? Just curious, haven't heard it before...
Hmmm, my arabic letters connect, don't know why yours don't?


----------



## linguist786

In Search Of said:


> ال مجرخ
> Is that 'the way' then? Do you know if it's a specific palestinian word? Just curious, haven't heard it before...
> Hmmm, my arabic letters connect, don't know why yours don't?


What you have there reads "al-majrakh" - at-least on my computer - you have mixed up the khaa (خ) and jeem (ج).

The word "makhraj" comes from the root letters khaa-raa-jeem (خ-ر-ج) which means "to go out"/"to exit". The word "makhraj" means the actual _place of exit_ itself (the place where something comes out from). 

We also use this word when learning tajwiid, which is the way taught to Muslims to read the Qur'aan correctly. The word "makhaarij" (plural - مخارج) is used to mean "the place where (each letter of the Arabic alphabet) originates from (in the mouth)".


----------



## übermönch

Arabic: بيّن المخرج إذا كان المخرج موجودًا
(Arabic transcription: bayyin al-makhraj idhaa kaana 'l-makhraja mawjuudan)
Catalan: Ensenya la sortida si n'hi ha
English: Show the way out if the way exists
Finnish: Näytä tie ulos jos tie on olemassa.
French: Montre/Montrez la sortie s'il y en a une*
German (Standard): Zeige/Zeigt den Ausgang, wenn es einen Ausgang gibt
German (Frankon): Zeiš**/Zeiž**e de Usgang, wenn **en Usgang** s **gibd *
Greek (Modern): Δείξε την έξοδο, αν όντως υπάρχει
Italian: Mostra l'uscita se un'uscita esiste
Norwegian(b): Vis veien ut viss veien fins
Norwegian(n): Vis vegen ut om vegen fins
Portuguese: Mostra a saída se essa saída existir.
Russian: Покажи(те) выход, если он есть.
(Russian transcription: Pokaži(te) vykhod, jesli on jest'.)
 Serbian: Pokaži(te) mi izlaz, ако izlaza ima. (Покажи(те) ми излаз ако излаза има)
Spanish: Muestra la salida, si es que existe.
Swedish: Visa vägen ut om vägen finns
Turkish: Eğer varsa, çıkış yolunu göster.
Urdu: اگر باهر جانے كا راستہ ہے تو بتادے
Hindi: अगर बाहिर जाने का रास्ता है तो बता दे
(Urd/Hin transcription: agar baahir jaane kaa raastaa hai to bataa de)
Gujarati: અગર બાર જવાનો રસ્તો હોઈ તો મને બતાવો
(Gujarati transcription: agar baar javaano rasto hoy to bataavo)

Ahm, just a question - is it supposed to be "you all" our "you there" (plural singular), and is it acceptable if there is a pronoun for 'exit' in the secondary sentence?


----------



## amikama

Arabic: بيّن المخرج إذا كان المخرج موجودًا
(Arabic transcription: bayyin al-makhraj idhaa kaana 'l-makhraja mawjuudan)
Catalan: Ensenya la sortida si n'hi ha
English: Show the way out if the way exists
Finnish: Näytä tie ulos jos tie on olemassa.
French: Montre/Montrez la sortie s'il y en a une
German (Standard): Zeige/Zeigt den Ausgang, wenn es einen Ausgang gibt
German (Frankon): Zeiš/Zeiže de Usgang, wenn en Usgang s gibd 
Greek (Modern): Δείξε την έξοδο, αν όντως υπάρχει
*Hebrew: הראה את הדרך החוצה, אם הדרך קיימת*
Italian: Mostra l'uscita se un'uscita esiste
Norwegian(b): Vis veien ut viss veien fins
Norwegian(n): Vis vegen ut om vegen fins
Portuguese: Mostra a saída se essa saída existir.
Russian: Покажи(те) выход, если он есть.
(Russian transcription: Pokaži(te) vykhod, jesli on jest'.)
Serbian: Pokaži(te) mi izlaz, ако izlaza ima. (Покажи(те) ми излаз ако излаза има)
Spanish: Muestra la salida, si es que existe.
Swedish: Visa vägen ut om vägen finns
Turkish: Eğer varsa, çıkış yolunu göster.
Urdu: اگر باهر جانے كا راستہ ہے تو بتادے
Hindi: अगर बाहिर जाने का रास्ता है तो बता दे
(Urd/Hin transcription: agar baahir jaane kaa raastaa hai to bataa de)
Gujarati: અગર બાર જવાનો રસ્તો હોઈ તો મને બતાવો
(Gujarati transcription: agar baar javaano rasto hoy to bataavo)


----------



## optimistique

I'm really curious why you want the word repeated. Are you interested in some linguistic phenomen? If so, in Dutch you cannot say it exactly like in Norwegian, but you have to change the article into a demonstrative pronoun (that, this etc):

Arabic: بيّن المخرج إذا كان المخرج موجودًا
(Arabic transcription: bayyin al-makhraj idhaa kaana 'l-makhraja mawjuudan)
Catalan: Ensenya la sortida si n'hi ha
*Dutch: Laat me de uitgang zien, als die (uitgang) er is.*
English: Show the way out if the way exists
Finnish: Näytä tie ulos jos tie on olemassa.
French: Montre/Montrez la sortie s'il y en a une
German (Standard): Zeige/Zeigt den Ausgang, wenn es einen Ausgang gibt
German (Frankon): Zeiš/Zeiže de Usgang, wenn en Usgang s gibd 
Greek (Modern): Δείξε την έξοδο, αν όντως υπάρχει
Hebrew: הראה את הדרך החוצה, אם הדרך קיימת
 Italian: Mostra l'uscita se un'uscita esiste
Norwegian(b): Vis veien ut viss veien fins
Norwegian(n): Vis vegen ut om vegen fins
Portuguese: Mostra a saída se essa saída existir.
Russian: Покажи(те) выход, если он есть.
(Russian transcription: Pokaži(te) vykhod, jesli on jest'.)
Serbian: Pokaži(te) mi izlaz, ако izlaza ima. (Покажи(те) ми излаз ако излаза има)
Spanish: Muestra la salida, si es que existe.
Swedish: Visa vägen ut om vägen finns
Turkish: Eğer varsa, çıkış yolunu göster.
Urdu: اگر باهر جانے كا راستہ ہے تو بتادے
Hindi: अगर बाहिर जाने का रास्ता है तो बता दे
(Urd/Hin transcription: agar baahir jaane kaa raastaa hai to bataa de)
Gujarati: અગર બાર જવાનો રસ્તો હોઈ તો મને બતાવો
(Gujarati transcription: agar baar javaano rasto hoy to bataavo)


----------



## elroy

linguist786 said:


> The word "makhraj" means the actual _place of exit_ itself (the place where something comes out from).


 Yes, it can mean "point of origin" but in modern Arabic it is also used to mean "exit" (as in the exit of a building).  I do not know if this is a peculiarity of Palestinian Arabic; I doubt it. 


			
				amikama said:
			
		

> Hebrew: הראה את הדרך החוצה, אם הדרך קיימת


 Why didn't you just use יציאה?  Also, would it be possible to say אם יש את הדרך/היציאה?  


			
				optimistique said:
			
		

> Dutch: Laat me de uitgang zien, als die (uitgang) er is.


 Your translation means "Show *me* the way out."  I almost translated "show" as أرِ, which would be more common and corresponds to "laten zien" but then I realized that it wouldn't really make sense without a personal indirect object.  Since the original does not contain one, however, I went with another, less common, verb.  Is there a verb that you could use in Dutch that would avoid the need for a personal pronoun?


----------



## optimistique

elroy said:


> Your translation means "Show *me* the way out." I almost translated "show" as أرِ, which would be more common and corresponds to "laten zien" but then I realized that it wouldn't really make sense without a personal indirect object. Since the original does not contain one, however, I went with another, less common, verb. Is there a verb that you could use in Dutch that would avoid the need for a personal pronoun?



In that case, you could just omit 'me'. *Laat de uitgang zien* sounds in its English version probably just as strange, as it does in Dutch. I think that it is caused because of the Norwegian original, where the 'me' (meg) is not necessary (for a logical context). If you omit the Dutch 'me' (or use for example the verb 'tonen' without 'me') it sounds like there is an exposition, where an expositioner is asked to show his exit, with a response of "Here is the exit" and everbody starts applauding.  
I'm sorry, I take your remark seriously, but in Dutch without any indirect object the sentence doesn't sound complete or even rude! The thing with these translation requests is the lack of context. I wouldn't use the imperative like this anyway, unless in very informal context (between good friends). The least you can do is add 'eens' or 'maar' (depending on the context). *Laat de uitgang eens zien *is acceptable, but then you have an element added, which translates more or less as 'for a moment'.


----------



## Dominique2

Bonsoir,
je ne comprends pas predicate utilisé dans une phrase de Linguist786
Le terme est grammatical mais encore (sujet?)
Merci


----------



## elroy

My remarks were to be taken seriously, Optimistique.  

As I said, I had the same problem in Arabic: using أرِ without an indirect object would sound strange.  I chose the verb بيّن, which means "point out" or "indicate" and doesn't sound strange without a personal object.  In English, "show" sounds fine without a personal object, but in other languages we have to get creative!


----------



## amikama

elroy said:


> Why didn't you just use יציאה?


Well, this word didn't cross my mind in the first place. Let's see: 
.הראה את היציאה, אם הדרך קיימת
Hmmm... it may work too, I think. But didn't the thread opener request to repeat the word "way" twice?



> Also, would it be possible to say אם יש את הדרך/היציאה?


This sounds quite colloquial, of low register. Also, it is disputed whether it's proper to put את after יש.
("יש את" is quite common expression, but some regard is as a grammatical mistake).


----------



## elroy

amikama said:


> Well, this word didn't cross my mind in the first place. Let's see:
> .הראה את היציאה, אם הדרך קיימת
> Hmmm... it may work too, I think. But didn't the thread opener request to repeat the word "way" twice?


 Yes, so I guess it would be הראה את היציאה, אם היציאה קיימת.


> This sounds quite colloquial, of low register. Also, it is disputed whether it's proper to put את after יש.
> ("יש את" is quite common expression, but some regard is as a grammatical mistake).


 Well, if את is only supposed to be used  before direct objects I guess I understand the prescriptivist argument against יש את.  But having heard native speakers use it I had no reason to doubt its correctness.


----------



## Radic

*Re: If it exists* 
English: Show the way out if the way exists
Tagalog: Ipakita mo ang labasan kung mayroon


----------



## zaigucis

Arabic: بيّن المخرج إذا كان المخرج موجودًا
(Arabic transcription: bayyin al-makhraj idhaa kaana 'l-makhraja mawjuudan)
Catalan: Ensenya la sortida si n'hi ha
Dutch: Laat me de uitgang zien, als die (uitgang) er is.
English: Show the way out if the way exists
Finnish: Näytä tie ulos jos tie on olemassa.
French: Montre/Montrez la sortie s'il y en a une
German (Standard): Zeige/Zeigt den Ausgang, wenn es einen Ausgang gibt
German (Frankon): Zeiš/Zeiže de Usgang, wenn en Usgang s gibd 
Greek (Modern): Δείξε την έξοδο, αν όντως υπάρχει
Hebrew: הראה את הדרך החוצה, אם הדרך קיימת
Italian: Mostra l'uscita se un'uscita esiste
*Latvian: Parādi(iet) man izeju, ja izeja eksistē*
Norwegian(b): Vis veien ut viss veien fins
Norwegian(n): Vis vegen ut om vegen fins
Portuguese: Mostra a saída se essa saída existir.
Russian: Покажи(те) выход, если он есть.
(Russian transcription: Pokaži(te) vykhod, jesli on jest'.)
Serbian: Pokaži(te) mi izlaz, ако izlaza ima. (Покажи(те) ми излаз ако излаза има)
Spanish: Muestra la salida, si es que existe.
Swedish: Visa vägen ut om vägen finns
Turkish: Eğer varsa, çıkış yolunu göster.
Urdu: اگر باهر جانے كا راستہ ہے تو بتادے
Hindi: अगर बाहिर जाने का रास्ता है तो बता दे
(Urd/Hin transcription: agar baahir jaane kaa raastaa hai to bataa de)
Gujarati: અગર બાર જવાનો રસ્તો હોઈ તો મને બતાવો
(Gujarati transcription: agar baar javaano rasto hoy to bataavo)


----------



## Encolpius

Arabic: بيّن المخرج إذا كان المخرج موجودًا
(Arabic transcription: bayyin al-makhraj idhaa kaana 'l-makhraja mawjuudan)
Catalan: Ensenya la sortida si n'hi ha
Dutch: Laat me de uitgang zien, als die (uitgang) er is.
English: Show the way out if the way exists
Finnish: Näytä tie ulos jos tie on olemassa.
French: Montre/Montrez la sortie s'il y en a une
German (Standard): Zeige/Zeigt den Ausgang, wenn es einen Ausgang gibt
German (Frankon): Zeiš/Zeiže de Usgang, wenn en Usgang s gibd 
Greek (Modern): Δείξε την έξοδο, αν όντως υπάρχει
Hebrew: הראה את הדרך החוצה, אם הדרך קיימת
*Hungarian: Mutasd meg a kijáratot, ha van (egyáltalán). *
Italian: Mostra l'uscita se un'uscita esiste
Latvian: Parādi(iet) man izeju, ja izeja eksistē
Norwegian(b): Vis veien ut viss veien fins
Norwegian(n): Vis vegen ut om vegen fins
Portuguese: Mostra a saída se essa saída existir.
Russian: Покажи(те) выход, если он есть.
(Russian transcription: Pokaži(te) vykhod, jesli on jest'.)
Serbian: Pokaži(te) mi izlaz, ако izlaza ima. (Покажи(те) ми излаз ако излаза има)
Spanish: Muestra la salida, si es que existe.
Swedish: Visa vägen ut om vägen finns
Turkish: Eğer varsa, çıkış yolunu göster.
Urdu: اگر باهر جانے كا راستہ ہے تو بتادے
Hindi: अगर बाहिर जाने का रास्ता है तो बता दे
(Urd/Hin transcription: agar baahir jaane kaa raastaa hai to bataa de)
Gujarati: અગર બાર જવાનો રસ્તો હોઈ તો મને બતાવો
(Gujarati transcription: agar baar javaano rasto hoy to bataavo)


----------



## 810senior

*In Japanese:*

道あらば其を示すべし (In obsolete Japanese)
Romanization:_Michi araba sore wo shimesu beshi_

もし道があれば、その道を示してください (In modern Japanese)
Romanization:_Moshi Michiga areba sono michi wo shimeshite kudasai_


I prefer the former in a obsolete way


----------

